# Lute questions



## Feathers-N-Fur (Oct 4, 2008)

Where do you give an IM shot on a goat. I am going to Lute 4 - 7 month old doelings tomorrow. My Boer buck got into my new "growing" pen and got my new girls. I have given IM shots to pigs in the ham, but only done SQ with the goats so far. They will be on day 15 since breeding tomorrow, is there anything I should watch out for? My vet told me it would take 4 days for them to abort but I read it only takes 2-3 days. Do I need to do it when I can plan to be home at 48 hours, or will it be OK if I am at work when they abort? If I need to be home I would have to wait a few more days. Thanks

Emily


----------



## Chaty (Oct 25, 2007)

I give most of my IM shots in the neck. Some give them in the back leg, just be careful of the Siatic nerve. Kathy


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

I strongly discourage giving IM injections in the neck. Goats do not have enough muscle mass. I give IM injections in the back leg/rump.

Sara


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I agree with Sara. Giving IM injections in the neck is a Horse Vet thing. Giving IM injections to a horse in the neck is fine. They have a lot of muscle mass in the neck, but goats just don't have the muscle. Also there are a LOT of veins and arteries close to the skin in their necks and if you give some of these medications into a vein it can kill your goat within a matter of minutes. IM injections should be given into a large muscle in the upper leg or back of the shoulder area on a goat.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

> or back of the shoulder area on a goat.


There is no muscle on the back of the shoulder area of a goat. You go from the shoulder blade right into the ribs. I DO NOT recommend giving dairy goats any type of shot in the neck...unless you're giving it IV.
Best place for IM shots is in the rear leg. The sciatic nerve lays in the groove that runs down the length of the rear leg. Give the shot from the rear 1/2 way between the hock and the pin bone. Go at an upward angle instead of straight in. Use a 22g x 3/4" needle.
ALL HORMONES ARE TO BE GIVEN IM. The dose is also 2cc regardless of size. There's no need to be home. There's no way to stop the abort once it starts. At 15 days bred, you're not going to see much anyway other than a return to heat. Lute works to abort in about 2 days. Strong heat can be at 3 days.
Kaye


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I just luted several of my does. I had my son hold the does and I gave them the shot in the hamstring area, the muscle below the but, in the back of the rear leg. It went in easy and they didn't even seem to mind. I did not think they were pregnant, but four of them were. I was trying to bring them into heat. They began to abort two days later. They continued with a little bloody discharge for a few days. Also, they came into heat. Several days later they came back into heat and I rebred two of them. One doe was probably farther along than the rest and reacted as if she had given birth. I did find an aborted fetus about 3 inches long. It looked like a baby chicken. Huge eyes, etc. With the others, I noticed no change in behavior, etc., except with the one doe.
Good luck. 
Anita


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

If you stand over a kid with your butt facing their head and you facing their tail and put your hand between their legs, and squeeze you can feel the large upper muscle mass of the thigh and the lower muscle mass devided by the indentation of the siatic nerve. If you buldge the upper thigh out with your hand and place the needle into this mass it is the perfect place in any size kid to give all their vaccinations including CD&T so you hide that granuloma that forms.

Another one of those things that the next time you get to butcher, look closely at that skinned out hind leg, it shows you those two halves plainly and you could even practice on how top put the needle in so it is no where near that nerve. Vicki


----------



## Feathers-N-Fur (Oct 4, 2008)

If you put the CD&T in the muscle, will it damage the meat. I had some one get after me for giving it SQ in the area between the back leg and the belly (that is where my FIL taught me to do it) She swears that it ruins the meat to give shots anywhere but the neck. I think I would prefer to give it in the leg muscle. Then people wouldn't look at you funny for the kid having a lump on the neck. Thanks, Emily


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I would guess it could ruin a quarter size piece of meat, it was actually why the drug labels we share with cattle moved to subq, so that meat was not having to be wasted cutting around vaccine sites. Vicki


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Yes, it was much easier in this area than behind the front leg where I normally give a cdt or any other SQ injection. I didn't realize I could give the CDT IM. What about the Bo-Se or antibiotics? Can they be given there also? 
Anita


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Bo-Se...I've seen several goats where it was given SQ-different herds. The area looked as though it paralized an area about the size of 2"wide x 4" long. The hair would not stand up if the doe was cold. Even in warm weather the area "looked" funny in that the hair was shorter than the rest of the coat.
I for one don't want this, so I give Bo-Se IM.<shrug> just me.

Most antibiotics can be given SQ. Those that can't...most can't get.
Kaye


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

UM Kaye I am not arguing with you but have never seen what you just discribed and I give all BoSe sq but now I am going to have to go look at all my goats to see how their hair is.


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

I can't say it was the Bo-Se or maybe it was technique?? It's just one of those things I don't want to chance.
Kaye


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well you know me maybe it was saline water I was giving


----------

